# 2017 Nissan rogue drivers seat



## Tangala Williams (Oct 4, 2019)

My issue is with my drivers seat and how its made. The curve on the side has cause me pain and money. I had to see orthopedics doctor for 6 months. In physical therapy, MRI etc... Its so uncomfortable and I'm still in pain!!!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your pain. What is different about your seat compared to all the others out there? There are literally hundreds of thousands of those on the road, and the comment you hear more often than not is that they have very good seats. Maybe your driving position is wrong and you need to adjust the seat and steering?


----------



## Tangala Williams (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks. I tried having my left leg up and I have a orthopedic pillow But the pain is real. I have the doctor Bill's to prove i!


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Sounds like you need a different car altogether. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangala Williams (Oct 4, 2019)

I know. I'm working on it


----------

